# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Akis saltesiana o escarabajos de las tinieblas.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, esta vez voy a presentaros una especie de escarabajo Akis saltesiana, para poneros en circunstancia os cuento como me doy con este Coleóptero o escarabajo, la historia empieza como todos los días que he pasado en Punta Umbría, a las ocho de la mañana alquilo una bici y salgo para este paraje de Los Enebrales y a unos tres km del recorrido junto a unas sabinas observo un grupo de escarabajo de color negro en la arena, como siempre móvil en mano dispuesto a fotografiar pienso que según la reunión puede ser un grupo de machos cortejando alguna hembra, hasta aquí todo normal, mi sorpresa es cuando llego a Sevilla después del viaje y empiezo a indagar en las foto realizadas llevándome la sorpresa de que es una nueva especie de escarabajo endémico del lugar y no es posible verlo de forma natural en ninguna parte del mundo. 











Espero que os haya gustado, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionante frfmfrfm.
Sobre todo verlos desde tan cerquita  :Big Grin: .
Me ha encantado, Gracias  :Smile:

----------

